# Opiate dependancy (tramadol) - 29 wks pg



## Daysleeper (Apr 23, 2011)

Hello,

I have a complex med history (in sig) that leaves me with a chronic back 'thing' and high risk preg. I've been taking Tramadol in fairly high doses (av 250mg a day) throughout my pregnancy under the supervision of an anaesthetist and obstetrician etc etc, along with amitryptiline (sp).

I dont see them for another month but in a recent spell in hospital concern was raised that I should now be coming off opiates. There seem to be differing responses/tolerances to the medication I was taking (some shocked/some shrugged). The GP today said that I could wait a while before reducing, whereas a midwife has told me to stop work now so that I can start reducing. I don't know the opinion of the others as yet.

I also have no idea how long it takes to come off this stuff, I know well by experience that withdrawal is horrific, often on a good day I have to keep up the dose so that the muscle tensions and sweating dont set in. 

Do you know realistically how long it will take me to come off Tramadol?
Do you think that I need to get off it completely for the baby or would say 100mg a day be ok until birth?
When do you think I should start the process of reducing and come off work? (These meds are this high to enable me to work). At 29 weeks am I risking the baby being dependant already?

Money is very very tight, but I'm realising the scale of the job at hand! Sorry if none of this makes sense...

Thanks! Laura x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Was halfway through a long post and it vanished    Sorry! Will do a brief resume instead as very late...


Best person to advise is your consultant. Given complex history there are numerous risks and benefits to be weighed up with whichever course of action you take.


Ideally tramadol should be withdrawn before labour however depends on individual circumstance and in some cases opiates will be continued. Again need to discuss with consultant/ prescriber.


Withdrawing from medication can be as quick or slow as needed. Depends on circumstances. Not harmful but can be unpleasant depending on speed of withdrawal.


----------

